# Bet you can't guess my type!



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

That's actually really adorable, when you put it like that. I always wanted to have all A name kids. So far I'm going strong with that... haha


----------



## INTJMom (Mar 27, 2010)

Lady K said:


> That's actually really adorable, when you put it like that. I always wanted to have all A name kids. So far I'm going strong with that... haha


I hope you get your wish!:happy:


----------



## Primus (Mar 22, 2010)

Lady K said:


> Welcome! Hmm.. my guess is ESFP. Right? Right?...
> 
> Trouble naming things, eh? Did you name your children Primus, Secundus, and Tertius?


So you are a bit familiar with my book of faith? lol

and to INTJ mom welcome! this is a great site and i am sure you will enjoy it


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome INTJMom, I'm a fan of parkour although I don't do it myself, just love watching it. You've come to the right place if you every need to chill out, very interesting and fun place


----------



## INTJMom (Mar 27, 2010)

Primus said:


> So you are a bit familiar with my book of faith? lol
> 
> and to INTJ mom welcome! this is a great site and i am sure you will enjoy it


Thank you.
I've never seen that picture of Einstein.
I didn't know he was a body builder!


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I dunno, I'm not even sure I'll have more kids. My one is a handful and very possessive of me. I just became an Aunt, and I can't hold my niece if my daughter is around. 

Okay, so what is parkour?


----------



## Primus (Mar 22, 2010)

INTJMom said:


> Thank you.
> I've never seen that picture of Einstein.
> I didn't know he was a body builder!


 
oh my dearie yes! einstein was more than the greatest mind of his time he also invented protein shakes and that big bouncy ball that your supposed to use for your abs but everyone just rolls on it while watching tila tequila and eating cheetos. Lol


----------



## INTJMom (Mar 27, 2010)

Lady K said:


> ...
> 
> Okay, so what is parkour?


aw darn...
I was really hoping people would just YouTube it!


----------



## INTJMom (Mar 27, 2010)

Primus said:


> oh my dearie yes! einstein was more than the greatest mind of his time he also invented protein shakes and that big bouncy ball that your supposed to use for your abs but everyone just rolls on it while watching tila tequila and eating cheetos. Lol


You can't fool me!
That's really a picture of YOU, isn't it?!... with Einstein's face! :laughing:


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Lady K said:


> Okay, so what is parkour?


Free running, jumping over and off things in the street, kind of like street gymnastics


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh that sounds fun! _Maybe I will youtube it..._


----------



## INTJMom (Mar 27, 2010)

UncertainSomething said:


> Free running, jumping over and off things in the street, kind of like street gymnastics


Apparently, freerunning has more gymnastics in it. Parkour is more of a way of getting over, around and otherwise past obstacles that stand between you and your destination... but yeah... generally speaking it's similar to freerunning.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello there! Welcome.
I made it here to find out what these other INTJ women were like. I'm glad to see another one:happy:


----------



## INTJMom (Mar 27, 2010)

bethdeth said:


> Hello there! Welcome.
> I made it here to find out what these other INTJ women were like. I'm glad to see another one:happy:


Hi Beth... I have heard that INTJ's tend to differ from each other more than other types might... because we like to find a niche where we can feel competent... and there are so many niches to choose from. :happy:


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

INTJMom said:


> Hi Beth... I have heard that INTJ's tend to differ from each other more than other types might... because we like to find a niche where we can feel competent... and there are so many niches to choose from. :happy:


I actually found out an old acquaintance is this type too. We are very different in areas of interest but it came as no surprise to me that we were of the same type. The similarities between us are astounding as well (when it comes to coping styles). 

I guess it's an idea of knowing there are more of my "kind" out there which comforts me somehow? From what I've seen so far we all seem to have a "self contained" independence. It brings me a weird satisfaction.:blushed:


----------



## INTJMom (Mar 27, 2010)

bethdeth said:


> I actually found out an old acquaintance is this type too. We are very different in areas of interest but it came as no surprise to me that we were of the same type. The similarities between us are astounding as well (when it comes to coping styles).
> 
> I guess it's an idea of knowing there are more of my "kind" out there which comforts me somehow? From what I've seen so far we all seem to have a "self contained" independence. It brings me a weird satisfaction.:blushed:


I've read that more than the other types, INTJs are thankful to discover that there are other people "like" them. That was certainly true for me.


----------

